# Feta - Storage



## knight76 (Jul 21, 2008)

Today I bought a small amount of feta. 100g. 

I bought this from the local coles supermarket and the girl in the Deli did not put any brine in at all. It was just put in a little plastic bag and wrapped in paper.

So how should I go about storing this? Can I just put it in plain water? Or should I add salt to the water at all?

Should the feta be completely submerged as it wasnt at the store. It was just sitting in about 1-2 inch water with the rest of the cheese cube sticking out of the top. 

I do recall reading this on here but did a search and couldnt find it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2008)

Your best bet is to store it in salted water. Change the water weekly if it lasts that long. Submerged is best.


----------



## knight76 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can you supply some sort of salt to water ratio or is the ratio not that important. As long as it is salt water.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 21, 2008)

*I was told to store Feta in milk.  Got this from the Deli that sells it to me.   Doesn't matter if it's whole milk or skim.  Add 1/2 tsp. salt to this and change every 2 days. Works like a charm for me. *


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 21, 2008)

you can store it in brine, milk or buttermilk, or in whey drained from ricotta or yogurt. Or if you will be using it in a day or two just tightly wrapped in plastic.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2008)

I've only ever seen it in brine.  

The salt content is not critical.  If the cheese is very salty, unsalted water will draw some salt out.  If it's not too salty, add some salt to maintain the ratio.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 21, 2008)

Before giving yo any sugestions let me ask you, how long are you planing to keep 100 gr of feta? It is not that muc after all.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 21, 2008)

At my work when we take out a chunk of feta to bring to the line, we usually just wrap it in a damp cloth and leave it in the fridge when were not using it. It's like that for a couple days before we use the whole chunk.


----------



## knight76 (Jul 21, 2008)

Lol, obviously 100g is not much feta. Only a small piece. 

But I still want to know how to store it correctly so if it is in there a week then it will be fine when I do eat it.


----------

